# What words excite your Cockapoo?



## alvinsimon (Feb 22, 2012)

I'm curious - what words create the most excited response from your Cockapoo dog?

Alvin and Simon react instantly to "Walk." They run over to the closet housing their leashes and practically knock the door down.

Simon will run from the remotest area of the yard to the back door in an instant if he hears "Cookie."

Alvin and Simon love their Bichon buddy Ben. "Where's Ben?" prompts excited whining and a rush to the couch in front of the bay window overlooking the driveway. 

And your Cockapoo? What words cause him to **** his head (is that where the label CockerPoo came from?) or start whining or jumping?


----------



## Janev1000 (Oct 4, 2011)

'Food'!! - always a positive reaction! - runs straight for the fridge!


----------



## S.Claire (Sep 1, 2011)

Haha.

Nacho goes nuts for -

'where's giraffe?' - (now a sort of threaded rag rather than what was once a giraffe)
'walkies'
'What is it?'
'find it'

The response to all of these is a mad dash, lots of sniffing and JUMPING! x


----------



## alvinsimon (Feb 22, 2012)

S.Claire said:


> Haha.
> 
> Nacho goes nuts for -
> 
> ...


Short phrases (1 to 3 words at the most) elicit the best responses. Somewhere I read that anything longer than a few words sounds like "yada yada yada" to dogs.


----------



## DONNA (Jan 7, 2011)

"Sausages" this makes him drop what he's doing and run to the fridge!


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

Cookie,
Treat,
and "where's Mom"
she runs around the house looking for me


----------



## Bertie Brown (Aug 12, 2011)

Bertie reacts to 'Ready' as I say this when I'm about to throw something. Also, if someone says my name he goes dashing around trying to find me. Oh and if you say 'tissue' he starts sniffing around your pockets and sleeves looking for one as he just loves them!


----------



## Pepster (Jul 22, 2011)

Ha ha, they are so clever . Pepper jumps to attention to 'walk' and 'do you want a biscuit?' also runs off searching and sniffing to 'where's your frisby ?' and runs and jumps up into the bay endow when the doorbell rings


----------



## calli.h (Aug 29, 2011)

Rasberries (the noise) makes Arthur go nuts!!


----------



## Ali79 (Mar 30, 2011)

Beau's favourites are:-

Where's Madeleine (my daughter who is at sixth form and when she hasn't pinched the car I take Beau with me to collect her) makes Beau jump at the front door whilst looking at her lead.
Where's Monkey
Where's Octopus (two favourite toys)
Walk
Need to go out (she tells us she needs to go to the toilet by bouncing off the nearest door and staring at us as she runs past us to the back door so if we say these 4 words she knows we have understood and bounces up and down at the back door)!


----------



## MillieDog (Jun 1, 2011)

First and foremost

Lolly - her bestest friend, Janet (Flounder1) dog
Walk - I'm surprised she doesn't dash to the door, but sits bolt upright and totally alert.
Outside or Garden - both mean she can go in the garden. She'll dash to the door then 
Find... whoever I name, esp hubby or one of the boys. She'll start to wander round very keen to find, but won't go too far with out me following.


----------



## Laura(L)Izzie (Sep 9, 2011)

'Walkies' (running around, jumping up & barking)
'Chick chick'
'Who's here?' (Looks throught the window, tail wagging)

'Go find mummy'
'Where's Daddy?'
'... will be home soon'
'Lukey'


----------



## Kirsty (Sep 9, 2011)

This is going to sound daft .. Where's Mam, go get Dad, granma, grandad, auntie Kieren auntie Anita but her favorite is a sight and sound ... Black Labrador with the word Murphy ... Love at first sight and no stopping her xxxx


----------



## Hfd (Aug 19, 2011)

'what dis'! (what's this in silly voice) will have Billy come running from anything or anywhere. Usually as he associates this with some sort of food or treat on the way! 
H x


----------



## Tressa (Aug 31, 2010)

Dinner! Lola! (next door's bichon puppy) go get Ro! (my granddaughter, Ruadhan's nickname) Leash? Walkies! Park!


----------



## carwin (May 5, 2011)

We get the most response from:-

"Cat alert" when we see a cat in the garden, she knows to run out without barking.

She hasn't caught one yet.

On the other hand she never chases the family cat.


----------



## Charlieee23 (Mar 11, 2012)

Bella gets excited at lots of words (and does that really cute tilt of her head that is just so adorable!), the main ones being:

"Food"
"Sardines" (We give her sardines in tomato sauce for tea which she loves and it makes her coat so shiny)
"Where's mum/dad/Charlotte?"
"Find it!"
"Squirrel!" (she loves chasing squirrels up trees)
"Do you want to go out/for a Wee?"
"Birds"
"Ball"


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Theres a bit of a thread....
Chicken
Dinner
Ball
Ta-Ta's
Whose here?
xx


----------



## glitzydebs (Jun 10, 2011)

Pushca loves walkies but I say it so excitedly she would probably get excited if I said bananas
Squirrels and foxies
Chicken
Where's your lead or ball usually ensures a frantic spin around too


----------



## lizzysmudge (Oct 24, 2011)

Smudge's wors are
Let's / go play
Wheres toy
Prawn crackers.......oops, but true!!
Ooh, Jack is here.......my grandson, she absolutely adores him, and he her.
Lead on
Daddy home

The list is endless really! Life is just one excitement after another for smudgeypoo ( that's what she has ended up be called at home..........don't quite know how itnstarted
Aren't they jut adorable?!! All unique, but some similarities too!


----------



## lizzysmudge (Oct 24, 2011)

Smudge's wors are
Let's / go play
Wheres toy
Prawn crackers.......oops, but true!!
Ooh, Jack is here.......my grandson, she absolutely adores him, and he her.
Lead on
Daddy home

The list is endless really! Life is just one excitement after another for smudgeypoo ( that's what she has ended up be called at home..........don't quite know how itnstarted
Aren't they jut adorable?!! All unique, but some similarities too!


----------



## lizzysmudge (Oct 24, 2011)

Smudge's wors are
Let's / go play
Wheres toy
Prawn crackers.......oops, but true!!
Ooh, Jack is here.......my grandson, she absolutely adores him, and he her.
Lead on
Daddy home

The list is endless really! Life is just one excitement after another for smudgeypoo ( that's what she has ended up be called at home..........don't quite know how itnstarted
Aren't they jut adorable?!! All unique, but some similarities too!


----------



## lizzysmudge (Oct 24, 2011)

Oops!! Sorry about double entry, touched it again by mistake.........so not a techno person, much better a cockerpoo person!


----------

